# Michelle Hunziker @ "Wetten, Dass..." in einem bezaubernden Kleid [grandiose Einsichten, inkl. Oops] 32x



## Geldsammler (2 Aug. 2009)

*Hallo an alle Freunde des gepflegten Cappens!
Ich habe mir extra nochmal diese Folge von "Wetten, Dass..."
besorgt, damit ich einen schönen Mix der bezaubernden
Michelle Hunziker zusammenstellen kann und ihn mit
euch teilen kann, also genießt die Einsichten!​*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 


MfG,
Geldsammler

(Da nicht alle Caps von mir sind auch
ein Danke an alle Originalposter!)


----------



## Crash (2 Aug. 2009)

:thumbup: Besten Dank :thumbup:


----------



## thomasdoll (2 Aug. 2009)

Crash schrieb:


> :thumbup: Besten Dank :thumbup:



Super Bilder


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Aug. 2009)

Danke.


----------



## FCB_Cena (2 Aug. 2009)

:thx:


----------



## Ch_SAs (3 Aug. 2009)

Einfach nur hot - :thx: Geldsammler.


----------



## Charlie-66 (4 Aug. 2009)

Hammergeil.


----------



## Marko (4 Aug. 2009)

danke


----------



## herbie123 (5 Okt. 2009)

Sowas sollte sie öfters tragen! Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Bapho (5 Okt. 2009)

Vielen Dank fuer die tollen Bilder incl. Ansichten von der huebschen Michelle!


----------



## Buterfly (6 Okt. 2009)

War die richtige Entscheidung, 
sie in die Show zu holen


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2009)

Nettes Kleid...


----------



## Michael01 (9 Nov. 2009)

Super Fotos!


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2009)

:thx: dir für die schöne Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## crazyfor (11 Nov. 2009)

Kein Wunder wurde sie Celeb of the Month; danke dir


----------



## Sari111 (12 Nov. 2009)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## armin (12 Nov. 2009)

toll gemacht :thx:


----------



## bwiedemeier (4 Dez. 2009)

rofl2 dane für die Bilder


----------



## neman64 (14 Dez. 2009)

Fantastische Bilder. :thx:


----------



## supertoudy (15 Dez. 2009)

sehr lecker. die frau ist echt der hammer.


----------



## sixkiller666 (19 Dez. 2009)

tolle bilder, vielen dank


----------



## namor66 (21 Dez. 2009)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Beitrag!


----------



## acid_headcracker (22 Dez. 2009)

Unglaubliche Bilder Danke!


----------



## G3GTSp (7 Apr. 2010)

danke für sexy Michelle


----------



## Stermax (12 Apr. 2010)

klasse bilder, thx


----------



## theDevil666 (5 Mai 2011)

supi,danke


----------



## posemuckel (5 Mai 2011)

:drip::drip::drip::drip::WOW::WOW::WOW::drip: :drip: :drip::WOW::WOW::WOW::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2011)

:thx: vielmals


----------



## Presley (5 Mai 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## fredclever (5 Mai 2011)

Danke dasfür.


----------



## Micki (6 Mai 2011)

:thumbup: sehr schöne bilder:thumbup: danke


----------



## longjake (6 Mai 2011)

Tolle Bilder, tolle Frau. Danke.


----------



## dumbas (6 Mai 2011)

wow, schöne Bilder vielen Dank!


----------



## der shakal (7 Mai 2011)

sehr nice :thumbup:


----------



## düdüm (7 Mai 2011)

Eine der schönsten Frauen im deutschen Fernsehen! Danke dafür.


----------



## kopie2 (7 Mai 2011)

sehr legger!!


----------



## Karle (8 Mai 2011)

Besten Dank!


----------



## geggsen (8 Mai 2011)

Danke


----------



## rsoegel (8 Mai 2011)

Michelle ist einfach heiß. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## tinu (8 Mai 2011)

a traumfrau


----------



## f567 (11 Mai 2011)

Tolle Cap!! Prima.

O.

P.S.
DANKE!


----------



## winnipuh (11 Mai 2011)

Nett, danke


----------



## grummelgriesgram66 (13 Mai 2011)

danke!


----------



## ingnew667 (14 Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## bofrost (14 Mai 2011)

Mit dem Titel voll ins Schwarze getroffen 

Super Beitrag und das Oops ist Extraklasse :thumbup:


----------



## david-p (15 Mai 2011)

Wow. Sexy


----------



## zebulon (15 Mai 2011)

So süße Möpse!!!!!!!


----------



## ali33de (15 Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für Superbilder. Michelle ist doch immer wieder sehenswert.


----------



## hagen69 (15 Mai 2011)

:thumbup:
erste Sahne!!!!!!!

Danke


----------



## GlubscherMan (18 Juni 2011)

Super Arbeit, Danke da bin ich mal gespannt auf Ihren neuen Wetten Das Partner.


----------



## schaumalrein (18 Juni 2011)

"Wetten dass" dieser Busenblitzer ausversehen passiert ist


----------



## congo64 (18 Juni 2011)

danke - ich hoffe sehr, dass sie uns erhalten bleibt


----------



## Micki (18 Juni 2011)

sehr schöne bilder :thumbup: danke:jumping:


----------



## Kranjcar (18 Juni 2011)

danke sehr gute arbeit


----------



## joschio (18 Juni 2011)

danke...


----------



## rainerschneider (18 Juni 2011)

Klasse der einzige Lichtblick auf dem Sofa


----------



## hausl (19 Juni 2011)

Danke!!!


----------



## mirona (19 Juni 2011)

net


----------



## kitekater (22 Juni 2011)

Danke nette ein/aussichten :-99


----------



## shaft07 (25 Juli 2011)

so sensationell diese frau... :thumbup:


----------



## rotmarty (10 Aug. 2011)

Da kommen die Glocken doch richtig zur Geltung!!!


----------



## hagen69 (12 Aug. 2011)

:thumbup:
Find sie sollte der neue Gottschalk werden!
Sie hat jedenfalls 2 gute Argument. 
:WOW:
Danke


----------



## wiener (12 Aug. 2011)

Vielen Dank für Michelle!!! Schade dass die Möpse nicht rausgefallen sind


----------



## HornyPrick (13 Aug. 2011)

Tolle Bilder. Danke!


----------



## zebra (16 Aug. 2011)

hammer kleid und noch bessere aussichten! diese frau ist ein genuss!


----------



## herb007 (17 Aug. 2011)

super Bilder DANKE


----------



## pascalm1908 (17 Aug. 2011)

Nicht Schlecht ! (Y)


----------



## bubbale (20 Okt. 2012)

hammerfrau


----------



## ghostgg (20 Okt. 2012)

Dankeschön! Solche Gäste könnte die Sendung öfter haben!


----------



## Sven. (20 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde es echt zu Schade das die Michelle nicht mehr bei Wetten Dass ist als CO Moderatorin, das Outfit gefällt mir sehr gut an ihr, ich würde mir echt wünschen das der Herr Lanz sie mal in seiner Sendung hat als Gast. 

Sven


----------



## ferschi (20 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank!


----------



## teekessel (20 Okt. 2012)




----------



## steilerpete (21 Okt. 2012)

sehr sahnig :thumbup:


----------



## Swifty (21 Okt. 2012)

Wow sexy michelle :thx:


----------



## Georginho (21 Okt. 2012)

:thx:! Michelle ist so sexy


----------



## Traxx (21 Okt. 2012)

WAU, Danke


----------



## mesut2010 (21 Okt. 2012)

echt geiler ausschnitt


----------



## Harry4 (21 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## okidoki (21 Okt. 2012)

da sind sie die nippel


----------



## milanisti10c (21 Okt. 2012)

seeehr nice


----------



## mikado17 (21 Okt. 2012)

eine wirklich ganz tolle frau die nicht nur g... sondern auch natürlich rüber kommt


----------



## sweety (22 Okt. 2012)

michelle ist der Hammer


----------



## Motor (22 Okt. 2012)

Wundervolle Einsichten,dankeschön dafür


----------



## sebg2 (23 Okt. 2012)

sehr schöne frau


----------



## marcel79 (23 Okt. 2012)

Hammer die Frau


----------



## peter71 (23 Okt. 2012)

Eine Wucht, lecker


----------



## lordoftheweek (30 Okt. 2012)

hammer:thx::thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CocoJamboo (30 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## fresh123 (1 Nov. 2012)

Hammer körper die frau


----------



## raven12345 (1 Nov. 2012)

Wirklich sehr nice


----------



## catweazle0303 (1 Nov. 2012)

Boah, danke


----------



## k20 (1 Nov. 2012)

danke sehr toll


----------



## jon (5 Nov. 2012)

wow, danke für michelle!


----------



## martin39 (5 Nov. 2012)

Ein Gewagtes Kleidchen.
Dank dir.


----------



## envirel (5 Nov. 2012)

Dankeschön:thumbup:


----------



## CocoJamboo (6 Nov. 2012)

Gute Bilder!


----------



## audi4ever (6 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank!


----------



## Harry4 (6 Nov. 2012)

Einfach wunderschön, danke


----------



## Jack12 (6 Nov. 2012)

ruhig mehr


----------



## gumani (7 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank ^^


----------



## Sarafin (7 Nov. 2012)

vielen Dank!


----------



## werwillderhat1 (7 Nov. 2012)

sehr schöne bilder danke


----------



## wolf1958 (7 Nov. 2012)

Sie hat echt Klasse


----------



## mysterjens (7 Nov. 2012)

Der Hammer , Sie muss zurück zu Wetten dass ??


----------



## shorni (7 Nov. 2012)

Die vermisse ich bei Wetter Das ......


----------



## paxolo (7 Nov. 2012)

Michelle sieht schon gut aus, leider ist sie mir vielfach etwas zu tussenhaft 
Aber supertolle Bilder


----------



## Milchpulver (8 Nov. 2012)

:thx:  Gute Arbeit


----------



## firefighter1988 (12 Nov. 2012)

great ! ! !


----------



## Frediador (12 Nov. 2012)

Für mich die absolute Traumfrau! :thx:


----------



## MikeEhrmanntraut (12 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## gowever123 (27 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## horschd (27 Nov. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## sylverknight (27 Nov. 2012)

wow was für ein kleid, danke


----------



## Glaubgut (28 Nov. 2012)

Immer wieder lohnenswert !


----------



## moritz1608 (28 Nov. 2012)

Hammer das Mädel..danke


----------



## schnigge (28 Nov. 2012)

danke, immer schön anzuschauen


----------



## c0rny (28 Nov. 2012)

super mix!


----------



## bluechip1701 (28 Nov. 2012)

immer klasse


----------



## matze9985 (5 Dez. 2012)

hammer kleid und noch bessere aussichten!


----------



## ali33de (5 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Michelle....


----------



## cabernet (5 Dez. 2012)

Super Arbeit. Danke.


----------



## 6hallo6 (5 Dez. 2012)

danke für die bilder


----------



## sportgangg (5 Dez. 2012)

Heißes Eisen die Michelle


----------



## RapeX (5 Dez. 2012)

geil geil geil


----------



## der-pilz (6 Dez. 2012)

Die gute alte Michelle. Echt ein leckeres Mädel


----------



## gonzo078 (6 Dez. 2012)

sehr hübsch danke fürs hochladen


----------



## yaesudx (6 Dez. 2012)

Danke sehr very hot


----------



## Chunki (6 Dez. 2012)

Michelle ist einfach ..... argh <3


----------



## innes (7 Dez. 2012)

Wunderbar. Danke für Michelle.


----------



## merlin1478 (7 Dez. 2012)

Spitzen Bilder 

:thx:


----------



## rotegoettin (7 Dez. 2012)

einfach nur hammergeil!


----------



## Jamak (7 Dez. 2012)

Super Bilder, vielen Dank


----------



## wilma_rose (7 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## 60y09 (7 Dez. 2012)

Das legendäre Kleid !

Vielen, vielen Dank an der Designer !!


----------



## gretaschloch (9 Dez. 2012)

schöne einblicke, dankeschön


----------



## Motor (9 Dez. 2012)

sexy Einsichten von Michelle,Danke dafür


----------



## xxmxx (9 Dez. 2012)

Nette Frau


----------



## Jogilu (9 Dez. 2012)

Super Bilder


----------



## Jokel (9 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Milchpulver (10 Dez. 2012)

Wow. Einfach nur Wow


----------



## fischkopf (10 Dez. 2012)

so ein kleid können aber auch nicht alle tragen supe michelle tolle Bilder danke


----------



## kahuyoto (12 Dez. 2012)

bombe

thx


----------



## burdy22 (12 Dez. 2012)

sehr sehr heiss:thx:


----------



## djdario (12 Dez. 2012)

hmmm in letzter zeit fällt wieder häufiger was raus, ich habe da ja eine andere meinung drüber als andere. Man sollte etwas mehr erwarten können. Naja


----------



## choxxer (12 Dez. 2012)

danke fuer die klasse caps


----------



## hulep (12 Dez. 2012)

danke für die reizende sammlung


----------



## falke2910 (13 Dez. 2012)

Gute Argumente....


----------



## wolki (23 März 2013)

atemberaubend schön!


----------



## Heckisack (24 März 2013)

Wie konnte man nur solche Ansichten gegen Cindy tauschen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Vollstrecker (25 März 2013)

Feiner Ausblick


----------



## reissdorf (31 März 2013)

Super Bilder


----------



## hexe63 (31 März 2013)

bei dem miesen Wetter hängen die Wolken etwas tiefer


----------



## majoulo2 (3 Mai 2013)

Verzückt verrückt!


----------



## MichaelO (3 Mai 2013)

Yeah! Was für ein Einblick! Danke


----------



## muellerPeter (3 Mai 2013)

einfach hot danke


----------



## Beleo (3 Mai 2013)

Sehr interessante Einsichten  :thx;


----------



## kimba (3 Mai 2013)

Da hat "Wetten, dass" noch Spaß gemacht.
Bei Cindy aus Marzahn dreht sich mir immer der Magen um!


----------



## hajo2000 (4 Mai 2013)

immer wieder toll anzusehen


----------



## Motor (5 Mai 2013)

sexy Kleid,so etwas sollte sie öfters anziehen,dankeschön


----------



## Nordfriese (5 Mai 2013)

Danke Dir für die super Bilder :thx:


----------



## schnitzellokus (5 Mai 2013)

wundervolle cap-sammlung, danke!


----------



## kripkee (5 Mai 2013)

sehr seht sexy


----------



## lukaslc (7 Mai 2013)

Überragend!


----------



## Yarrid (16 Mai 2013)

:thumbup:toll
sehr sehenswert


----------



## profisetter (16 Mai 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## Flöse (18 Mai 2013)

einfach zum luftanhalten dieser ausschnitt..sabbbberrrr^^


----------



## unknown69 (26 Mai 2013)

Klasse Caps! Vielen Dank dafür...


----------



## ali33de (26 Mai 2013)

Super, vielen Dank für Michelle. Immer wieder sehenswert....


----------



## Yozzer (26 Mai 2013)

schöne einblicke :thx:


----------



## netconnect (11 Juli 2013)

Geldsammler schrieb:


> *Hallo an alle Freunde des gepflegten Cappens!
> Ich habe mir extra nochmal diese Folge von "Wetten, Dass..."
> besorgt, damit ich einen schönen Mix der bezaubernden
> Michelle Hunziker zusammenstellen kann und ihn mit
> ...


Wird ja doch immer wieder gene gesehen ....


----------



## blugblug (8 Aug. 2013)

danke dafür


----------



## Cr4zy (10 Aug. 2013)

Diese Frau verdreht manche Köpfe


----------



## Zandi (13 Okt. 2013)

:thx: Danke :thx:


----------



## Morning (13 Okt. 2013)

Lecker Mäuschen
:thx:


----------



## simon.l (6 Nov. 2013)

Besten dank


----------



## mark lutz (6 Nov. 2013)

sexy kleid hat was danke


----------



## Vetox1337 (29 Dez. 2013)

sexy girl


----------



## Entrador (30 Dez. 2013)

Hübscheste frau im fernsehn


----------



## werbi (30 Dez. 2013)

Tolles Kleid Danke


----------



## matti498 (6 Jan. 2015)

danke!!!! geile bilder!!!


----------



## unknowngod (6 Jan. 2015)

hoppala, danke dafür


----------



## DeBobbes (6 Jan. 2015)

:thumbup:VIELEN DANK!!!:thumbup:


----------



## achim0081500 (10 Jan. 2015)

sehr schöne Einsichten von Michelle. Hoffentlich gibts bald mal wieder was neues von ihr


----------



## kUlim1nd (6 Juli 2015)

really nice interview...


----------



## Chrissy001 (7 Juli 2015)

Das ist wirklich eine der heißesten MILF's.


----------



## AniaNiedieckLover (9 Juli 2015)

Wahnsinn...sollte man öfter wieder im Fernsehen sehen können :thumbup:


----------



## Siwamat (12 Juli 2015)

Der heisseste Italien export


----------



## sikik123 (15 Juli 2015)

danke super


----------



## schefferob (17 Juli 2015)

sehr schönes Kleid ;-)


----------



## Rexy (17 Juli 2015)

Danke! Sie ist schon eine tolle Frau.


----------



## uwe6470 (17 Juli 2015)

Erst mal ein großes Danke für die tiefen Einblicke.
Da hätte Sie ja auch oben ohne kommen können.


----------



## jrb3 (18 Juli 2015)

Hot hot hot


----------



## BUCCIOLO (8 Sep. 2015)

ahh she was so young :')


----------



## garrysmod (12 Sep. 2015)

ohne sie wäre die show langweilig.


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Sep. 2015)

uwe6470 schrieb:


> Erst mal ein großes Danke für die tiefen Einblicke.
> Da hätte Sie ja auch oben ohne kommen können.



In früheren Jahren war Michelle wirklich häufiger mal Oben Ohne zu sehen, z.B.:

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...ziker-jungen-jahren-beim-sonnenbaden-10x.html

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...tiges/102281-michelle-hunziker-mix-80xhq.html

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ops/118400-michelle-hunziker-pur-ohne-8x.html

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...es/1876-michelle-hunziker-leider-nur-42x.html

http://img31.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=51727_michelle_hunziker_30793_123_1161lo.jpeg

http://img43.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=53386_michelle-hunziker-pics22_123_188lo.jpg

...und dieses hier war auch nich ihr erstes OOOPS:

http://img220.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=51724_michelle_hunziker_28815_123_499lo.jpeg

...seit inzwischen vielen Jahren war sie allerdings leider nicht mehr Oben Ohne


----------



## kkille (14 Sep. 2015)

was für eine augenweide


----------



## matzematt (14 Sep. 2015)

bezaubernden Kleid.die frau ist echt Tolle Bilder !!!


----------



## ulanbator (15 Sep. 2015)

supi dupi!


----------



## elmuskete (16 Sep. 2015)

Solche schönen Anblicke sind leider vorbei....


----------



## erima1983 (19 Dez. 2015)

Hammer! Deshalb fehlt Wetten dass! Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## drummaster99 (20 Dez. 2015)

nip slip alarm


----------



## fraenkyboy (20 Dez. 2015)

das waren noch Einblicke


----------



## mareen_88 (26 Dez. 2015)

Der totale Wahnsinn


----------



## Mamba357 (27 Dez. 2015)

Danke schön !


----------



## shann112 (23 März 2016)

oh la la.. DANKE ;D


----------



## bassguent (17 Apr. 2016)

Erstklassige Arbeit!


----------



## gin3 (17 Aug. 2016)

super bilder danke


----------

